# Coffin



## Bearpaw (Mar 19, 2008)

I know that this will freak some of you out, but I would like to build my own coffin. At 70 years old I may need to get started. We just remodeled our church and I have a good bit of mahogany from the old pews.

I need to know if anyone has done this and where did they get their plans. I know that Rockler carries the hardware and some books.

I think that this would be a good way to leave this world; in something that told of your love for wood working and your skills learned.

I am really enjoyng this site and will be sharing it with many of my friends.

Jim

Prov. 4:23


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

we've had a couple of woodworkers build coffins.

here are some projects tagged as coffins

and some blogs 
Hope that helps and I hope you have MANY many years to complete it


----------



## FrankA (Jan 20, 2008)

Rockler also has plans.
http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=900
Here is a site that is all about do it yourself caskets.
http://www.mhp-casketkits.com/

It is quite the project and I hope it will sit around many years unused.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

Bearpaw,

Something like this doesn't freak me out. After all this is a project we all are going to need someday. What better way to express your love of woodworking than to build a project like this that flows from your heart.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Not that I want to divert this discussion too far afield, but I had a friend who did rather well making animal coffins. Some people would spend $200-$300 for his simple covered boxes with arched lids, for burying their pets.


----------



## HallTree (Feb 1, 2008)

Where would you store it for the next 30 - 40 years?


----------



## motthunter (Dec 31, 2007)

make sure you check local regulations. Some parts of the country require you to have a plastic liner inside the box and if you need this, you will have to design the box to fit it. Also, see where you plan to put the electrical panel so that you can plug in the plasma tv.


----------



## Lakey (Jan 27, 2008)

This is such a nice thing to do for your family.


----------



## leonmcd (Jul 12, 2007)

HallTree, that is exactly what I was wondering.

I'd build one if I could figure out what to do with it until I need it.

Might disguise it as a coffee table, a pantry, an armoire, a bathtub, a dog house?

Maybe keep in the shop and use it as a tool cabinet or a place to take a nap.

On the other hand I could just take my tool cabinet and call it a coffin.


----------



## jm82435 (Feb 26, 2008)

It is a great Idea. Rockler also has casket hinges and latches. I have built a few. When my niece was killed in a car accident my sister asked me to build her coffin, another for a brother-in-law that died of cancer and last year one for my dad. He was always going to build his own out of an orange crate canoe he built in high school. His plan was to cut it in half creating two (one for him, one for mom). His plan was to use them as bookshelves until needed. Most cemeteries seem to make their own rules, but I have found that if you are using a vault they don't mind if you build it yourself. The vaults are a two piece design: a flat piece that goes under the coffin and then a shell that goes over the top (like a stick of butter in a butter dish). The main thing I would suggest is: find out the size of the vault first. It is easy to build something that is either too long and or too wide for the vault. I could share pictures if you are interested…


----------



## naperville (Jan 28, 2008)

Looking to the other side off the coin… Why spend your time doing this? I'm sure you have to deal with specific regulations and criteria, unless you are to be burried in a private family cemetary. Why not build something for someone (or yourself) in your life, rather than for yourself in death? I'm sorry if this sounds a little calous, but building a casket for yourself sounds a little self serving, if not selfish of your remaining time and skills.

My 2¢

Tom


----------



## rikkor (Oct 17, 2007)

Sorry Tom, I disagree. I think it is a healthy part of accepting the inevitable. It may not be your cup of tea, but that doesn't make it self-serving for someone else.


----------



## jm82435 (Feb 26, 2008)

Don't let Tom dissuade you. Your family will love it. It is far from selfish to do something yourself that would otherwise be left to someone else. On the lighter side, you could make it dual purpose and enter it into the new bookcase design contest.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

I too might build myself a coffin someday. But jeez, Tom Adamski, woodworking is a hobby in which you spend perhaps thousands of dollars on yourself. Only a woodworker who has never generously given of himself in his lifetime could be criticized for being "Selfish" for doing that one thing for himself. If you built for yourself ANY project for your own use, be it a nice toolchest, workbench, or storage cabinet, would you expect anyone to accuse you of being selfish? I'd hope not. So why not a coffin?


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

first thing I would do , if-I-were-you, is measure how tall I was and then my width. From there I would add about a foot to each dimension.

From there I'd probably use sketch-up for the design work.

If you did it right, add some shelves and enter it in the LJ bookcase contest … just a thought

sounds like a fun project to me !


----------



## naperville (Jan 28, 2008)

Poopiekat… It was not about the money. As it says above, "remaining time and skills" could be served better. Also, any piece of furniture or project for that matter would be left to the living and would be a legacy of your talent while you were alive. Others… If I ruffeled some feathers, it was not my intention. I'll just agree to disagree.

Tom


----------



## Dadoo (Jun 23, 2007)

I plan on living forever but in case the inevitable does happen (lab explosion, irate neighbors husband, even more irate wife, mad dog disease), I made my wishes to be cremated and buried in a beer can. "A good beer can mind you!"

The only problem I really see is where to store the thing, but if you have someplace then by all means…Go for it! Building a coffin…I dunno. I've got a lot of mixed feelings on that.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Building your own coffin is indeed an unselfish act…when you consider that it is one less expense to be borne out of your estate, or the pockets of loved ones….we gotta think about that too!


----------



## Woodwayze (Mar 20, 2007)

Build yourself a coffin? Why not?
Furthermore, don't procrastinate over doing it.

*Remember; tomorrow is promised to no one…*


----------



## brianinpa (Mar 16, 2008)

Build a table, or build a coffin. As long as you find enjoyment in it, built it!


----------



## barlow (Feb 28, 2008)

Its a great idea, i plan on doing this myself someday, i have made a few urns lately for people or their pets.


----------



## Woodwayze (Mar 20, 2007)

Well, as I don't wish to have my remains buried, chipboard and veneer will be good enough to serve. So with that I will put thoughts of coffins aside. I am already closer to one than I would wish. So I will be positive and make some new furniture!

Regards
John


----------



## Josh (Aug 14, 2007)

I like the idea of a guy building his own coffin, but i can see what Tom is saying. A lot of time will go into something that you are taking with you. Not that there is anything wrong with that. I know I give away more then I sell, and there will come a time when I want something for me.

It would be really cool to build your own coffin from the wood pews of your church. That would be some big time bonus points with the big man. It just sounds right to me.


----------



## Suz (Feb 12, 2008)

You know you are a woodworker when you are observed making drawings and taking measurements of a wooden coffin at a funeral!

Seriously, I also have been thinking of building my own coffin. I asked my woodworking Son to build me one, but he refuses. However, my Nephew spent a few sleepless nights when he was forced into making a coffin in a hurry after his Dad's death because the family couldn't afford to buy a coffin.

So, as morbid as it may sound to some, it might be nice to have one stored someplace for any family member. The one thing that everyone will probably need is a coffin or an urn so why not make your own?


----------



## rikkor (Oct 17, 2007)

I think I'll probably turn an urn. My wife and I are going to invest in a Columbarium at Church.


----------



## Coffinmaker (Dec 27, 2007)

Check out www.casketfurniture.com all kinds of ideas where to store it before you can use it.


----------

